# Newbie here and newbie to baby!



## Nienna

Hi everyone! 

Just found this site and it looks great plus could do with some friendly support to my millions of questions! :blush:

I'm in Southern Ireland and run a yard with my wonderful husband.
I have been married coming up two years and found out last week totally unplanned that after a series of eliminations and a pregnancy test which was :bfp: that we are 6 weeks (now 7weeks and 2 days!) pregnant!

All very happy :happydance: does put some things on hold though, but worth it in the end!


----------



## AutumnRose

welcome and congrats:)


----------



## babystar

hi :):):)


----------



## Charlotte-j

welcome to baby and bump :)


----------



## bigbloomerz

Welcome to BnB, congratulations to you both :) x


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:hi: Welcome to BnB 

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Nienna

Thankyou! Great to find such a lovely forum!


----------



## jellytot

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

congratulations hun!!

hope everything goes well, it was obviously meant to be xx

:hugs:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hey & Welcome :waves:
Congrats aswel :D


----------



## princess_bump

hello, welcome and many congratulations :hi:


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations! Welcome to the forum :hi:


----------



## alice&bump

hi welcome to bnb xx


----------



## emie

:hi::hug:


----------



## Sassy1

Welcome ! :wave:


----------



## Jemma_x

Welcome to Bnb:hi:


----------



## Eastonm2b

welcome :dust:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## v2007

:wave:

Welcome. 

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## vaniilla

*Welcome to BnB *


----------



## NuKe

welcome to bnb! :wave:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/welcome2.gif


----------



## mandur_xo

welcome and congrats


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

welcome and congrats!! :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------

